# February Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

This month's theme was *"Let Sleeping Goldens Lie"*, so vote for your favourite sleeping Golden(s)!

There was one ineligible entry this month - please remember you must have at least 25 posts to enter.

*1. CAROLINA MOM:









2. CStrong73:









3. Pixie:









4. Jushing:









5. DieselDog:









6. xoerika620xo:









7. Alaska7133:









8. Maddie'sMom2011:









9. KatieBlue'sMidnightSky:









10. wd9t:









11. Megora:









12. Vinnie's Mom:









13. Chaya:









14. Happy:









15. Mayve:









16. jagmanbrg:









17. JJMME:









18. the S team:









19. mudEpawz:









20. Finn's Fan:









21. Kathrynehalliday:









22. kjohnstone82:









23. MurphyDawg:









24. Jtpllc:









25. Claire's Friend:









26. LaylaBauer1718:









27. LifeIsGood:









28. SimTek:









29. Nairb:









30. kwhit:









31. Pammie:









32. akgolden:









33. Jingers mom:









34. rik:









35. Ivyacres:









36. Barkr:









37. Dubraska:









38. cgriffin:









39. ShadowGolden:









40. Wendy427:









41. Catalina:









42. Jen & Brew:









43. Ranger:








*


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Voted.....


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

These contests get harder & harder to choose! Great pics everybody!!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I love everyone of these pictures! You all are winners!!!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Can I give a vote to every single entry????? 

Loved the photos! Thanks Joyce for this topic


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

Great pictures! Thanks people for sending the pics in!


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Hard choice but voted


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow what a lovely group of photos to choose from!! Even though I could only vote for one, I think every picture is a winner in my book  I love seeing Golden's sleeping in all their wacky positions lol


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

There are really just WAY too many great photos to choose just one!


----------



## ChasingChase (Feb 2, 2013)

I wish I had seen this section of the forum sooner! So many great pictures 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

This was another tough poll, but we have a winner. Congratulations, MurphyDawg! You get to pick the theme for March. PM coming your way.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Squee - that was my favorite<:

Congrats!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

It was a lovely heartly picture  Congrats!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

That was certainly a fitting photo for February!! Congrats!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

*CONGRATULATIONS,* this picture should be Hallmark Card!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats MurphyDawg !!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree!! I love the golden heart!


----------



## Patrick Millan (Mar 21, 2013)

Beautiful pics. Ear to ear smile


----------

